# This Is Just Amazing.



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAONkS06LFU

If you want a laugh, Go watch. Its nothing bad, It actually involves Golf.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

ROFL! Ok, that was cute. Someone is a real weisenheimer. Bet thats one game those guys won't forget anytime soon.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Buggy I was crying so hard during the video.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I was having a HORRIBLE day today. I feel a bit better : ) 

Thanks.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wanna keep laughing, Just Go to the side bar and look at the hundreds of other videos he has.

He does some daring things that will have you ROFLING.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Best Of His videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8 <-- Kangaroo (has one bad part)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqOBR_Xbw2I <-- Rocky...

and for you mario cart fans....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hahaha! I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

He has so many videos.. that ones probably one of the least funniest he has.

even though its really funny.


----------

